# Western Rehandling in Germany



## Marek07 (Aug 7, 2017)

A friend has a 180mm knife with a broken handle - 2/3 rivets still holding. The tang is only about 90mm. The knife is stainless & nothing special but holds sentimental value.

Any suggestions as where it could be rehanded? He's outside Hannover.
Thanks.


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 7, 2017)

Write Jürgen Schanz, hes great!


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks Benny. Info passed on. Any one else with a recommendation?


----------



## zoze (Aug 13, 2017)

There's a german knife forum with some very talented guys. Maybe your friend could just post for help there.
http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/


----------



## ecchef (Aug 13, 2017)

zoze said:


> There's a german knife forum with some very talented guys. Maybe your friend could just post for help there.
> http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/


Just registered over there. English is pretty scarce.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks again folks. 

Forgot to say my friend is a native German speaker as well as being highly fluent in English. The forum will be a good resource for him.


----------



## zoze (Aug 13, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Just registered over there. English is pretty scarce.


No worries, english is fine. Just try.


----------

